# Surgery tomorrow - and I'm excited????



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

I just got a call from the hospital, and my surgery is on for 12:15 tomorrow! Strangely, though - I'm excited about it! This is so weird...

Today, the nodule was "performing" quite well...LOTS of choking/obstructive issues going on. It's a good day for it...this means that I know I'm making the right decision!

So am I weird, or what? I'm actually at peace, and _excited_ about my surgery. Perhaps I should have them do a CT scan on my brain to see if anything is in there, or if the space between my ears is truly empty!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Best wishes for all to go well tomorrow!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

You are so weird! Just kidding! 

Nothing weird at all about being a bit excited. You've been thinking about this for some time, and it's finally almost here, and you're sure you've made the right decision...so a bit of eager anticipation is perfectly fine!

Best wishes to you, adagio! Go get 'em, girl!!! :hugs:


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Good luck tomorrow and post when you're feeling better to let us know how it went.


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

God bless and you will do great! Just the thought of feeling better is EXCITING! Let us know - you are in our prayers!


----------



## laliwheels (Jul 6, 2012)

Good luck tomorrow and then on to a speedy recovery!! Good thoughts all around


----------



## kadalikay (Aug 16, 2012)

I was excited to get my Thyroid removed too!! I just wanted that lump out of my neck!! It ended up being the follicular variant of papillary cancer. Even more reason for me to celebrate the surgery. My surgeon made such a small incision that I didn't even need a drain tube. She said I had been blessed with a nice long neck!! ( not a blessing when you are dealing with the stiffness afterwards...lol) The whole experience has been surreal and there are surely moments of highs and lows, but over all the recovery was fairly easy....My neck ( back and shoulders ) got stiffer as the throat felt better. Aside from the incision being sore....my throat feels great, but I just called a massage therapist today to help with this tightness in my neck that making my inner ears scream!!! Today makes one week since my TT. I will keep you in my prayers for your surgery tomorrow.


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm wishing you a good uneventful sugery and a speedy recovery.
Not weird at all!


----------



## rem22 (Jul 3, 2012)

Here's to a healthy recovery!!!! Let us know how it goes please. I cannot wait for the day I get mine out too!


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank you, everyone! I'm still on the "I'm excited to get my thyroid 'fixed'" high! This is so surreal... I'll keep you all posted as to how the surgery went as soon as I'm able!

arty0045:


----------

